# Vitor copper test 2



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

After bite work we got him out to give it a try for the second time. Have not taught the hold of death either but he's getting it without a force hold(never drops it). Then took him to a park he has never been to with a open floor and his first time down the slide.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Tlu1HOzMXw


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You need to just concentrate on getting that dog his ring three, instead of trying to put him in the genetic black hole that needs pipe wielding dogs. : )


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He's too much dog for me Jeff but I'm trying. He's a natural copper dog


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ring three, shming three.

Move on to the hunt test Tim.

Nice tunes :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Says the dummie that is fighting natural selection looking to keep idiots in the gene pool.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Says the dummie that is fighting natural selection looking to keep idiots in the gene pool.


 he was born and bred on copper parents


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Move on to the hunt test Tim.
> 
> Nice tunes :lol:


I agree on both accounts. This looked better Tim, I like him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just want to see him do ring three. 

I was referring to Coulters job of saving retards so they can live to breed. : )


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I just want to see him do ring three.
> 
> I was referring to Coulters job of saving retards so they can live to breed. : )


I got ya!
Jennifer will be saving this one in the coming years.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gI7qjx8GF2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Dick say ditto to Jeff´s comment..

and mine, if you keep handling your leash this way, it takes only a few more weeks (tops) before Vitor makes you to throw his toy faster....in other words:waiting to get bitten.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Dick say ditto to Jeff´s comment..
> 
> and mine, if you keep handling your leash this way, it takes only a few more weeks (tops) before Vitor makes you to throw his toy faster....in other words:waiting to get bitten.


I know he did not appreciate me doing that and I know what he will do if I continue it. Guess it is useless BS anyhow! I'm done with that, but maybe one long search left. Off to do some bite work with him and my other male who is going for SCH 2 in 2 weeks.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks better already Tim, this is a perfect example of what I mean when I say that if a dog has it, it only takes a couple sessions to bring it out. If you decide to stop wasting your time doing Ring with him , let me know, maybe we can use him for US Customs or Border Patrol. I like him and would be interested in taking a serious lok at him in a few months if you decide to sell him.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

how old is he now tim?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

14 mo, dob 2/27/2010 ;-) Will try to take a pic of his littersis this week


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nor bad not bad at all Tim, he looks nice, even got a laugh in there at the end with the teamwork slide down


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> 14 mo, dob 2/27/2010 ;-) Will try to take a pic of his littersis this week


and thats the wibo X ann litter?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> If you decide to stop wasting your time doing Ring with him , let me know, maybe we can use him for US Customs or Border Patrol. I like him and would be interested in taking a serious lok at him in a few months if you decide to sell him.


That first sentence is funny, but true. He is not a ring dog but we knew that!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> and thats the wibo X ann litter?


Ebro(spike brother) x Mika (Wibo daughter x Anne)
http://www.usamalinois.com/files/Vitorsped.htm


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Ebro(spike brother) x Mika (Wibo daughter x Anne)
> http://www.usamalinois.com/files/Vitorsped.htm


That must have been Ebro's last litter, I emailed that guy a few years back but it didn't seem like he was into breeding much.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

might have yerself sumthin there son..............


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That must have been Ebro's last litter, I emailed that guy a few years back but it didn't seem like he was into breeding much.


Yes, it was his last litter, he died before the pups were 6 weeks old. He has Vitor's brother.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Your not serious about selling the big fella are you? What makes him not so suited to Ring?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

He's not a prey monster and to get the best out of him he works better with a "fight" which involves pressure. To get him involved in a program of 40 minutes on the field and keep it a game and not serious is not easy. And when it's just a game it makes him look dull, if that makes sense. Not saying it can't be done because I truly think it can be done, but it's much harder for sure (much easier with a prey dog).


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll take him off your hands, and you can get one of those nice ring dogs from Rick.:wink: Of course I don't have the 6k Mike would give you for him.:sad:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> He's not a prey monster and to get the best out of him he works better with a "fight" which involves pressure. To get him involved in a program of 40 minutes on the field and keep it a game and not serious is not easy. And when it's just a game it makes him look dull, if that makes sense. Not saying it can't be done because I truly think it can be done, but it's much harder for sure (much easier with a prey dog).


We have tried it years ago ourself Tim with a dog just like yours and it was just like you put it dull when we were considering a sport to maybe dabble in. Yea he did it kinda sort of but never would of been a big point scorer, like you said when it came to a fight oh yea this bastard was a champ at that. I can relate to ya, up to recently thats all we had was fighters but now we have this mali who seems to be a prey jerk with a hint of civil at times depending on the pressure and how he percieves it. Good luck with him.


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Tim has chosen the correct path for him. Vitor is a very good dog but he will not be able to score super high points with him. This is no way a negative against the dog but Ring is not his path. Vitor is suited much more for my house as I will prepare him for what his genetics push him towards...lol...I love this dog. I have worked him numerous times and would love to own a him. P.S. I could care less if he can retrieve copper..


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Wade Morrell said:


> P.S. I could care less if he can retrieve copper..


WTF Wade......I thought you were preparing metal retrievers for me to buy from you. Did you give up on that? Dont be a quitter Marine, I need to buy some from you guys too!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

ahhh...bro..I wish...If things only worked out the way we hoped them to be...by the way, next time your up here shooting perfect scores on some Army score sheet you better stay at my house...Remember this is my hood.....lol


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Wade Morrell said:


> ahhh...bro..I wish...If things only worked out the way we hoped them to be...by the way, next time your up here shooting perfect scores on some Army score sheet you better stay at my house...Remember this is my hood.....lol


 Yeah, I thought for sure I was gonna have to call you about 2 weeks ago when I was rolling down the interstate near you about 20 over and saw the blues flashing my way, but I guess he was feeling generous and he just flashed me and turned them off. Got my attention for sure though!
I will be in that area a few times a year with this new Army unit that the shooting team has me assigned to, I will look you up for sure!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

There are no points off in ring for dull, are there? Vitor could take the decoy down each time...he would be a crowd favorite!

But seriously...I will likely never have a dog like him in my whole life, so have enjoyed hearning about how he progresses since he was a pup. Selfishly, I still want to know how his hunting turns out, so film it sometime you have a moment.

I still think Vitor should be Lepic's police dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think he would be fine in ring, Tim is just hedging his lack of decoy bets. LOL


----------

